# Johnson's beach sharking 4/12/2012



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went out to Johnson's last night with my casted shark rigs and some frozen mullet (seemed like no one in town had any fresh)... got my first hookup at about 7:30, short fight and had him on the beach a little 4 ft 2 in Blacktip. Had another hookup on the same rod about 30 mins later but got tail whipped, so i changed to a 7 ft leader instead of a 6 ft leader and got no hookups on that rod the rest of the night... But i switched to cut bait on my 4/0 and i got another one about 9, a nice little 5ft 2in Blacktip and a supirse he had 2 little 6 inch remoras on him... sorry about the second pic its the best one i could get... but a great night sharking.:thumbup:


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome! I cant wait to do this, do you usually go during the dusk/night time? I live maybe 10 minutes away from johnsons beach.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, yeah i got out there about 6:30 last night, after getting everything setup it was about 7 when i had all my lines in the water... You"ll get em when your setup gets here, the bigger one was on the 4/0 with the 10' uglystik..


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job there!


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome well I do plan on trying my hardest at it, hope to catch some shark and maybe a few pompano for dinner.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys and i go to Johnson's also, look for cuts in the bars and bigger gaps between the beach and the first bar...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

are you all going to the state park or one of the parking lots to the west?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I go to the state park... you gotta get a night owl pass but that's the reason i go... Not many tourists will pay for it..... Sonot many night time swimmers to worry about..lol


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

I have always gotten an year pass. But i think im gonna pick up the night owl now.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

If i have that can i camp too?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

They still want you to be a mile from the end of the road to camp or have a fire... but you can fish all night anywhere you want, or stay later/ get there earlier than everyone else...


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

every time i go to JB the only thing i catch is dam catfish. is there any place there where there are no catfish?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Catfish*



TheRoguePirate said:


> every time i go to JB the only thing i catch is dam catfish. is there any place there where there are no catfish?


If you start eating catfish, they'll quit biting! :thumbup:

Hardheads are easy to clean if you use the the right technique. Gafftopsails are better; but....

I used to catch many every time but when I started eating them, the bite rate decreased. C2


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Hardheads are like fire ants..only good one is dead one!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

No place to really get away from them but i find when i use whole fish they don't bother me.... On cut bait they still do, but the smallest hook i use at night is a 9/0 and its hard to hook them with that sized hook, i still do but its hard.... And if you despise the catfish that much, do what i did, start using them as bait.... never caught anything but i'v heard people have before... I know Konq and The Rogue Pirate are land based sharkers also....


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats on the good night! I have pretty good luck on JB at night. I used to catch drum about everytime I went there at night but that has not happened in a while. I have had a bit of luck catching sharks. Have caught 4 in the last couple of months. 3 black tips in on night a couple of weeks ago and then another type last week but my line broke when I got it in the shallows couple of feet from the beach. Great fun. TRP and I have tried the catfish as bait thing and it didn't work. I am sure it works for someone but it didn't for us. I hate those dang things but when you aren't catching anything at least you know you will probably catch a cat out there.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

soaked catfish in menhaden oil for 3 days then dropped them as bait, not a thing nibbled on them.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> soaked catfish in menhaden oil for 3 days then dropped them as bait, not a thing nibbled on them.


That's dedication! .....lol


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah... all that dedication for a big ol' goose egg result... Lesson learned for us on that one.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

That is true dedication... Like i said i never caught anything on them either so now i just let 'em go.... I'm glad other people have tried it, and got the same result as me... i thought i was just unlucky...lol


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice haul, cant wait to give it try myself, WTG


----------



## bryan c (Aug 14, 2008)

penn 10/0 said:


> Went out to Johnson's last night with my casted shark rigs and some frozen mullet (seemed like no one in town had any fresh)... got my first hookup at about 7:30, short fight and had him on the beach a little 4 ft 2 in Blacktip. Had another hookup on the same rod about 30 mins later but got tail whipped, so i changed to a 7 ft leader instead of a 6 ft leader and got no hookups on that rod the rest of the night... But i switched to cut bait on my 4/0 and i got another one about 9, a nice little 5ft 2in Blacktip and a supirse he had 2 little 6 inch remoras on him... sorry about the second pic its the best one i could get... but a great night sharking.:thumbup:
> View attachment 46055
> 
> 
> View attachment 46056


Cool. I caught my first shark earlier the same day on the east end of Johnson's Beach. Caught it on a chunk of hardhead.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

bryan c said:


> Cool. I caught my first shark earlier the same day on the east end of Johnson's Beach. Caught it on a chunk of hardhead.


Very nice!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice man, good to know they were there earlier in the day too... Gonna try again tonight i think... I'll let yall know how it goes...


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

And on a chunk of HARDHEAD!!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> And on a chunk of HARDHEAD!!!!


What's a hard head?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

The small catfish you catch evrywhere there is salt water, not the sailcats but the others...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> The small catfish you catch evrywhere there is salt water, not the sailcats but the others...



Cool, now I know shark bait will be easy to find.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

johnf said:


> Cool, now I know shark bait will be easy to find.


Not so fast there...I soaked a bloody headless spineless hard head for like an hour and a half..(test)..the crabs did not even fool with it..so jury still out for me at least until I see it for myself I am calling the bs card...lol


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was looking at a local fish market and found mullet for .99/lb would it be worth it to get a couple big ones and throw them out?


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Yup..better yet fish with shimp till you catch whiting or a ray


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So you can catch them on whiting? I did pretty well with whiting last year. I fed 12 people on an evening and morning trip to the beach. What size fish do you recomend?


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Legal..size..but the bigger the better


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Konq said:


> Legal..size..but the bigger the better


Is there a legal size for whiting? I've looked on FG&F and can't find it unless a whiting is called something else.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

There called gulf kingfish....and its 12"


----------

